# Downey Shelter, CA 10 year old she is URGENT



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

if anyone can help, she is being posted like crazy on facebook and emails, look how beautiful she is her after picture is amazing:

"
SENIOR ALERT DOWNEY POUND 
My name is Maxi and I'm an approximately 10 year old female maltese. I am not yet spayed. I have been at the Downey Animal Care Center since May 18, 2014. You can visit me at my temporary home at D416.
562-658-2085
Pound Pets - CARSON,DOWNEY,LANCASTER CALI DOGS IN NEED | Facebook"


----------

